# Commission apple détaxe PABLO



## M4tth (12 Juin 2018)

Bonjour à tous!

Etant actuellement expatrié en Australie, je rentre en Septembre en France pour 1 mois, pile pour la sortie (théorique) des nouveaux iPhone et Apple Watch. 

Savez-vous si les Apple Store prennent toujours une commission sur la détaxe PABLO? Je ne trouve que de vieux sujets sur different forums (ici ou forum Apple)? 
S'ils appliquent toujours 12% de détaxe j'ai plutôt intérêt à acheter directement en Australie mais s'ils ne prennent plus de commission, alors les 20% de détaxe sont beaucoup plus interessant pour moi.
Sinon, connaissez-vous d'autres revendeurs qui ne prennent pas de commission, sachant que je préfèrerait l'Apple Store qui a plus de chance d'avoir du stock peu après la sortie.

Avez-vous des retours d'expériences à partager ?

Merci

Matthieu


----------



## Jura39 (12 Juin 2018)

Bonsoir 

avez vous contacté Apple ?


----------



## pikaphone (13 Juin 2018)

Je n'étais même pas au courant de l'existence de cette taxe mdr, tu m'apprends quelque chose, merci !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Juin 2018)

pikaphone a dit:


> Je n'étais même pas au courant de l'existence de cette taxe mdr, tu m'apprends quelque chose, merci !



Un peu de lecture


----------



## pikaphone (14 Juin 2018)

Merci Jura39, par contre ton lien a été supprimé j'ai l'impression, mais j'ai pu le consulter grâce au mail de notification


----------



## Jura39 (14 Juin 2018)

Non le lien fonctionne très bien


----------



## Locke (14 Juin 2018)

M4tth a dit:


> Savez-vous si les Apple Store prennent toujours une commission sur la détaxe PABLO? Je ne trouve que de vieux sujets sur different forums (ici ou forum Apple)?


Officiellement en France sur ce sujet... http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10805-la-detaxe-electronique-en-france-pour-les-touristes-pablo


----------



## pikaphone (14 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Non le lien fonctionne très bien


bizarre pour moi il ne s'affiche pas sur le forum, seulement dans ma boite mail


----------



## M4tth (15 Juin 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> avez vous contacté Apple ?



Non pas encore, je demanderais directement en Apple Store quand je serai en France si personne n’a de réponse sur les forums. Mais c’est just histoire d’anticiper un peu 



Locke a dit:


> Officiellement en France sur ce sujet... http://www.douane.gouv.fr/articles/a10805-la-detaxe-electronique-en-france-pour-les-touristes-pablo



Merci j'avais pas vu cette dernière version de la plaquette, malheureusement cela n'indique pas si 100% de la TVA est remboursé ou non: 

"Après votre achat, le commerçant vous informe des démarches pour obtenir le remboursement de la TVA et vous remet un bordereau de vente à l’exportation. En le signant, vous vous engagez à respecter les conditions requises pour la détaxe."

J'imagine que la commission peut faire parti de ces conditions.


----------



## Super06 (13 Mars 2019)

M4tth a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Etant actuellement expatrié en Australie, je rentre en Septembre en France pour 1 mois, pile pour la sortie (théorique) des nouveaux iPhone et Apple Watch.
> 
> ...


 
Apple detaxe via l’operateur Global Blue.
Il est préférable de détaxer  dans un bureau Global Blue (dans le quartier de l’opera à Paris par exemple )plutôt que dans les aéroports.
En effet Le bureau Global Blue d’orly par exemple N’existe pas malgré les informations contraires de leur site. Mauvaise surprise et perte de temps Résultat vous passer à Orly  par leur représentant «  Travelex « qui prend aussi une commission sur votre dos.
Apple iPad 450,68€
Détaxe prévue par Global Blue = remboursement de 54,08€ ...
mais frais Travelex ....3€
Somme versée au final par Travelex :51.08
Soit détaxe de 11,33% seulement !!!!
On doit pouvoir trouver mieux ailleurs !!!


----------



## elmedizen1994 (16 Septembre 2019)

M4tth a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Etant actuellement expatrié en Australie, je rentre en Septembre en France pour 1 mois, pile pour la sortie (théorique) des nouveaux iPhone et Apple Watch.
> 
> ...



Bonjour, vous pouvez confirmer que c'est possible ou pas ? Partagez avec nous votre expérience s'il vous plait


----------

